# My snakes



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Well most of them lol
Sure 4 Burmese python, Blood python, 3 boas, 2 ball pythons, 3 colubrids 2 retics
Colombian rainbow boa








Nic.Boa








Green DH Burmese Python
















Pastel Colombian Boa








Yellow/Everglades Ratsnake








Normal burmese python, het for green








Tiger reticulated python








Normal reticulated python








Texas ratsnake eating a rat 
















Hypo Cali kingsnake








Blood python
















Granite burmese python








Rescued Emperor Scorpion








Baby Savannah Monitor








Albino het granite burmese python








I have a few more snakes...but couldnt find the pics.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Wow thats alot of snakes!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

NICE They are gorgeous I like the albino and the normal reticulated python. Kudos


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats up, a fellow redtailboa.net member


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OoOoOoOoOo I loved them ~!!! I so love snakes ... I had to give my away when I moved cuz my apt was to small for all my tanks .... sighz and my landlord was more scared of the snakes then the dogs lol ...


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I use to have boa's and a hog nose bull snake. I miss them but not really wanting anymore right now. Nice collection you have tho.


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i like snakes i think they look cool and do their part int he world...but dang i cant trust them when i was a kid i worked in a pet store part time cleaning cages and a ratsnake bit me...i thought he was my boy but i was wrong now im a big wuss when it comes to snakes something about not being able to tell what kinda mood they are in freaks me out...dogs are easy snakes hard... im a lil wuss :rofl:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

.......


holy shiznit....if i ever got stoned in your house, i would have a heart attack and HOPE to die...


shudders*


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

intensive said:


> .......
> 
> holy shiznit....if i ever got stoned in your house, i would have a heart attack and HOPE to die...
> 
> shudders*


HAHAHA ya.. thats alot of snakes! haha


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

lol ive been bit so many times it doesnt even bother me,


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

can you tell if one of your snakes is pee'd off?
or if they like you or are in a good mood?

do they have a personality or do they all pretty much act the same?

I was so close to getting a snake in my old apt. cuz I could not have a dog but pussed out and got a cat...worst mistake ever the cat was the devil and pissed all over the apt.

I would think after I got bit once from a snake I would never trust that one again...I have trust issues lol


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Well i've had snakes since i was 12..so i can usually tell when they are going to bite or be moody lol And all of them have different personalitys actually...My big normal female burm is my fav out of all my snakes...had her for 2 yrs and shes never even tried to bite...same with most of my snakes cept the babies..usually are pretty moody most of the time cuz they aren't really use to being handled and usually the only thing on their mind is food lol...And also..You can tell a personality change when its their day to feed, they are more likely to try to bite cuz they are expecting food lol Though my burms dont even try but i never let my gaurd down around them..alot of people do that and thats usually when they get bit.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

yea that what happend to me when i was young,
i was cleaning out the tank for a rat snake i picked up his water and reached back in for the heat rock and bam he was on me.
i was calm about it kept my hand in the tank did not pull him out he let go fast i guess but at the time it felt like a long time.
scared the hell out of me...i do think they are really cool tho i wish i could handle them with out feeling freaked out


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

beutiful reptile collection! love the green DH! how much is an average cost for bloodpythons?


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Small snakes like ratsnakes dont even hurt when they bite..now the big burms lol thats whats scary  ..uhh blood pythons...a normal blood prolly like 75 to 100 dollars..depends which morph you would want


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i have been bit by dogs before and that never made me scared or worried to be around them but that little snake did it to me..lol

maybe one day i will get myself one but i would want one like jake the snake had back in the day boa i think...they are really cool like the one you have a pic of on the log outside


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

thats a normal burmese python


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful snakes!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i just went back and looked at the pic ..lol

yea thats the ones i like very cool...do you name your snakes?

i find that snanks owners always have such great names fo them all fancy and what not....if i get one i will name him bob just cuz im a rebel like that lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

XCainX said:


> Well most of them lol
> Sure 4 Burmese python, Blood python, 3 boas, 2 ball pythons, 3 colubrids 2 retics
> Colombian rainbow boa
> 
> ...


i like the yellow one


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

yea they all have their own names


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

they are all freakin awesome! i wanted an albino so bad, but i couldnt find anyone around here that carried them nor would they get one for me! now i can't have a snake at all due to moving back in with my mother and her threatening to chop ones head off if i bring one home haha! love the pic of the texas snake eating! i just find it fasincating (sp) the things that they can eat!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

XCainX said:


> Small snakes like ratsnakes dont even hurt when they bite..now the big burms lol thats whats scary  ..uhh blood pythons...a normal blood prolly like 75 to 100 dollars..depends which morph you would want


not bad. i have been looking for an ivory blood python. but only saw one pic. and i dont think it was for sale. im still upset my baby snake got lose. it was a while ago and it was only an aberrant albino calie king. but it was awsome looking. thnx to someone not putting the lid on all the way he is gone.


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you thought about Hots?


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Use to own a Copper Head for awhile...Prolly get into some Arboreal vipers.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Your snakes are/were in awesome condition (I noticed you mentioned only having one for two years).

It is hard to see some enthusiasts keeping their snakes in deplorable conditions and seeing such dull skin. Yours have gorgeous pigment and condition.


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

aww thank you  them and their cages get cleaned every week, along with their water dishes, Usually ill spray water on the snakes and dry them off with a paper towel lol gets them all shiny...especially the albino burm sometimes he gets dirty..hes a messy snake lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW I absolutely love the normal reticulated python, the texas rat snake and the albino Burmese python. I love snakes! I have a 4 foot long corn snake, she is my starter snake. I love how easy they are to care for and the easy upkeep.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

XCainX said:


> Use to own a Copper Head for awhile...Prolly get into some Arboreal vipers.


Wow how was that?


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

It was a good experience, Copperheads are like the best starter snake if you want to get into venomous, I was really really careful, He was wild caught, So i didn't plan to keep him..Just get him to gain some weight (he was skinny) lol I would love to see him now, He was a baby when i had him....But i plan to get into Venomous snakes...Just have to call the hospital to make sure i have a plan just in case i do get bit and find a place that has venomous snakes so i can get more experienced, But i say in a few years i can get some Hots


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

they are all really beautiful.You must have a huge set of balls!lol.There's no way I'd be able to handle snakes.Them and spiders are some of my worst phobias.


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol i love spiders actually, I plan to get some in the future


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

There's a big show Dec. 5th at Hamburg, PA

I don't know how far away you are but its suppose to be the biggest show of the year. They bring venomous and non- venomous.

I think I may check it out, only about an 1 1/2 for me.


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

ohh thats awesome, im in texas lol...but in March..Arlington is having a NARBC expo...its really huge...imma be going there..prolly pick me up a female Green Anaconda...Or another female burmese to breed with my granite and green


----------



## Wingman Kennels (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool. Texas huh? You don't need to go to a show then; you guys have what, 16 types of rattlesnakes, bull, hognose, etc. lol

I always wanted to make a trip out to either Texas, New Mexico or Arizona... I am a snake fanatic myself and am fond of rattlesnakes in general. 

I'd say go with the Anaconda, that's definitely a beautiful snake for sure.


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea i cant wait till i get the anaconda, ill be sure to post some pics too


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, i dont ever say this....but i think heroin is safer lmao


jk but seriously, ive been shooting copperheads in fields/woods since i was young, i wouldnt be able to sleep at night with one in my house, thats crazy


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have 2 albino red tails, I love snakes, but I may sell or give away my male, he is super aggressive, My female is huge and docile, but the male is whacked out lol. I started having dreams about him attacking me when he gets full grown, so I think I may need to find somewhere else for him. I can't imagine having venomous snakes, the whole idea freaks me out, I feel like if even the most experienced handlers have accidents sometime, I have no right being anywhere near them, you can never have an off- day with those guys.


----------



## XCainX (Nov 14, 2009)

So true bout not having an off day with venomous, But i love snakes and its my passion..so im willing to take that chance lol but for now ill have to be happy with my non-venomous snakes


----------

